
Time crystals might exist after all - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2016-09-crystals.html
======
karyon
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12474029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12474029)

------
Phithagoras
Paper at [https://arxiv.org/abs/1603.08001](https://arxiv.org/abs/1603.08001)

